# Photos from the Pittsburgh Independent Hi-Railers' Holiday Setup at Kennywood Park



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

This year will mark the fifth anniversary of Kennywood Holiday Lights, and the fifth year of our participation. Our layout is roughly 48' x 30' on the long dimensions and is shaped like a trapezoid (we work with the space they give us and can fill any odd shape ). Here are some photos from our initial work session last Saturday (11/14):

































A red squirrel took up residence in a couple of the scenery modules during the off season. Being a hi-railer is never dull!  (we returned the squirrel's nut stash to his home area)
































Andy


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

And here are some shots from our work session yesterday (11/18):









































Andy


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy, your club layout is one of the *highlights of the Christmas season for us*. The time you folks put into this is amazing. Thousands of participants get to know O-Gauge trains much better thanks to all of you.

I look forward to your scale Polar Express 1225 and matching passenger cars that I am sure delight those who attend.

Many thanks for your set up photos. Please add more as it is completed.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Andy. I grew up in Western Pennsylvania and used to go to Kennywood when I was a kid. Really cool stuff. Good luck as you guys put it all together.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks guys!

This event draws thousands every night it is open. It has been reported to us that the overall attendance of this event for each season is between 50k-70k. That is a lot of public exposure for the hobby. We field lots and lots of questions every night and make every effort to be positive ambassadors for the hobby.

This year, the event is even more special for train-lovers as they have a 4-D theater (3-D + vibrating seats and piped in scents and maybe even snowflakes) which will be showing _The Polar Express_ for this event (not the whole movie, just a 10-15 minute compilation to go with the 4-D effects).

And you can be sure that my scale PE will be running during my allotted time. 

Andy


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Looks GOOD!!!

Thanks for posting. I hope you can post some videos once it is up and running.

How long do you guys get to keep it up?


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

SantaFeJim said:


> How long do you guys get to keep it up?


The park lets us take it down at our leisure. They do prefer it to be down by April so they can clean and prep for the coming Summer. 

It doesn't take long to take down and pack up (we can do that in about 3-4 hours if absolutely necessary), but we do have to make multiple trips to haul everything out. We usually wait until the weather is favorable (no precipitation, and not too cold) to haul it out, but that is usually a one-Saturday job.

This is the one setup we do where there is absolutely no pressure whatsoever for either setup or take-down.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

I think you have an ideal venue to work in with these folks, Andy. Everybody wins.

Thanks for everything you do to promote us.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Another Saturday work session. We set up the yard (used for storage only we don't move trains in and out or do any kind of switching at this event), began setup of the amusemant park/carnival (pix will come later), and the big job of building the shelves for and setting up the ceramic building section:

















There are approximately 63 lighted buildings in this display.









The layout is getting there. Most modules are ready and need only minor additions (like cars) and minor touch ups.









We also take advantage of this time to test equipment and do some experimentation. Here, a member is testing his three different Steelers 2-8-0's to see how well they play together in a conventional environment (we run TMCC, Legacy and conventional):









The layout is full of small details for people to find. Some are even event-specific:









Not all our setups are symmetrical. Some require customized fitter sections like this one:









This stand-up is just outside our building. Just one more attraction for train-lovers. 








One more work session coming this Wednesday, then last looks and testing for opening on Friday.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

Wonderful photos, Andy. Your group is sure making progress. This is one of the nocest venues I have seen for a Christmas layout.

Thanks for the photo update.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice.
I am sure that your display brings joy to many every year.
It may also encourage some to build their own layout.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

rogruth said:


> It may also encourage some to build their own layout.


Well, we do get questions on how to get started, and we do get comments to the effect that a visitor has trains in the attic and is now thinking of getting them out and setting them up again. Showing people what is possible can only help the hobby.

Andy


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Today is opening day! 

Here are the final batch of "preview" photos from Wednesday night's work session.

Here, the ceramic building section is allmost done (need a few bulb replacements yet), and the parade is beginning to form. We use small stuffed toys as the parade balloons.








This year, a third Coaster Dynamix ride has been added to the amusement park scene (the Rocket Ships ride).








Also new for this year, a number of Menards buildings are on the layout.
























Above the entrance corner is a mini On30 layout consisting of a quarry scene and a logging scene with a car accident.
























We are all excited now! Photos posted after this batch will be of the finalized layout in operation and open to the public.

This event usually draws over 60k visitors per season, and if the weather is good, that number goes way up. 

Andy


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2015)

What a fabulous layout and great way to show off the hobby. Truly outstanding.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

That`s really cool, a lot of hard work I`m sure. 
There must be a lot of model trains in Pennsylvania, A lot of the Marx trains I bought on e-bay came from there. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2015)

I am blown away, Andy. *Your group has done an outstanding job!!!!!* What a terrific way to represent our hobby.

I particularly like how you outlined the Christmas buildings with LED lights. Beautiful job.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

pitchy said:


> There must be a lot of model trains in Pennsylvania, A lot of the Marx trains I bought on e-bay came from there.
> Thanks for sharing.


Western PA has been historically probably the largest model/toy railroader area outside of New York City. The industrial roots of Pittsburgh, combined with all of the railroads that ran through or around the city probably helped keep that tradition alive. In fact the market was so active here that MTH has done and sold loads of regional interest cars here.

And considering that Marx had factories in this region, it would't surprise me in the least that this area would be a gold mine for Marx enthusiasts. 

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Andy, that's SUPER! What a great job you've done there!


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Here are the pix from opening night. 

We have had people tell us that they missed seeing us at this event in the past because we were in a building that is normally a cafeteria (and if you aren't hungry, why go into a cafeteria?), so Kennywood made us this sign so that it will be much more difficult NOT to find us. 








Here's what was running:

Double-headed Polar Express.








B&O steam freight.








Pennsy passenger train.








NS Heritage units pulling an Erie coal train.








The weather was nice, and the crowds were steady all night. The attendance estimate was roughly around 7k (not bad for a Black Friday).








New at the park this year is a 90-foot Christmas tree. This picture doesn't really give an accurate impression of its size, but it is amazing to see.








More photos will follow soon.

Andy


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

AndyH, Absolutely fantastic layout :appl::smilie_daumenpos:, which should inspire people to join the insanity of Model Railroading. And in the last group of photos, I know you had to make Brian (PTC) HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY, with the Pennsy Passenger Train. Kudos to your group, and hope you go over 100K attendance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

Another nice job Andy. A double header Polar Express, that's really good!!!! I notice the lead id the 2014 version.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Another nice job Andy. A double header Polar Express, that's really good!!!! I notice the lead id the 2014 version.


I also double-headed them last year, but this year I gave them both the same ID number rather than lash them up like before. The maximum sound volume on the 2014 version is so much lower than the 2010 PM version, you can't hear it very well with all of the people (my only real disappointment with the 2014 version). Running them with the same ID gives me the loud whistle and PE announcements of the 2010 version and the whistle smoke of the 2014 version. Being able to hear the whistle lets me know where the train is on the layout because there are many times we can't even see the layout for all the people. 

Andy


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

First, thanks for the photos; marvelous display of the hobby.

Also, loved the over-sized Christmas figures--like the inflated figures from the Macy's parade.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Here are the pix from last night (11/28):

The exterior of our building:








What was running - it was a lone UP freight and a host of Pennsy power pulling two passenger consists and one freight:
















































The police car in front of the amusement park scene was a gift from park security a few years ago and is actually decorated as Kennywood Police. We added the LED lighting. 
























Rumor has it that Minions have been spotted on the layout. 








The Polar Express in 4-D was awesome! The 4th dimension consisted of vibrating seats, (real!) snow, water spray, bubbles, air blasts, wind, flashing lights, and hot chocolate and pine scents all injected/triggered at appropriate points in the film. I want to go see it again!








Outside of the theater, Kennywood has a creative way to block access to a closed portion of the park:








Looking forward to tonight! 

Andy


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

Keep them coming, Andy. It is an annual treat for you to present the Kennywoods photos.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Andy,
Thanks for all the great photos from Kennywood! It figures you needed an amusement park on the layout in the amusement park. Good to see local favorites, Isaly's, Heinz. The On30 portion is really nice too.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great photos, Andy.
Thank you for sharing with us.

Andre.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Stunning work.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great job Andy. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl: The layout looks fantastic. The local people are lucky to have this event available to them. I love the selection of Pennsy Engines. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2015)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Here are some pix from this past Sunday:

A Union RR slag drag with a unique EOT device on the caboose.  
































Baldwin demonstrators:








Some familiar participants in the parade:
























Looks like a Minion has hitched a ride on the Polar Express. At least he is dressed for the weather. 








This weekend's weather is going to be great. This usually means big crowds! 

More pix to come tomorrow!

Andy


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2015)

Excellent pictures of some fabulous scenes. My favorite is the Ghostbuster's wagon. I ain't afraid of no ghost!


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

We had a really busy night last night! It was so busy, we had to stay open and running for an extra half hour! 

Here's what was running last night:

















































Guess which one is the supervisor... 








Newsflash! Sasquatch found living in mobile home in Pittsburgh! 








In Pittsburgh, zombies are always in season. 








Seems like Time Lords like watching parades.








And who knew The Doctor was a rail fan? 








Here's a shot of the 90-foot tree at sunset. Still a beautiful sight! 








Our neighbor in the Parkside Cafe building is this wonderful display set up every year by the Jimmy Stewart Museum:








The Steelers game might mean a smaller crowd tonight, but with this good weather, we still expect it to be busy. 

Andy


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice. And it has many things recognizable to Pittsburgh area residents.
Show us more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2015)

Wonderful photos, Andy. Thanks so much for keeping the photos coming.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great pics Andy. Really nice layout. I'm sure it was a fun weekend for both the club and the spectators. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Here are some pix from last Sunday (12/6) and last night (12/11). The weather has been a little warm for the season and this has meant big crowds at the park. We had to stay late again last night to let everyone through. At times, the line to see the layout was out the doors!

A closeup of Thom's custom Kennywood 2015 car with fresh batteries.








Some hands-on animation on Matt's module.
























We try to work Kennywood references into the layout wherever we can. Sometimes they even sell us stuff that end up on the layout. 
















Even George is in the Spirit of the Season! 








Many of the buildings on the layout have custom interiors. And eagle-eyed viewers might even spot the Penguin.
































Nick's P&LE Westinghouse train:
















































Camping and offroading.
















Suspicious characters are sometimes spotted in the woods...








We are expecting a huge crowd again tonight due to the nice weather. 

Andy


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to post these wonderful photos, Andy. It is almost like being there.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Andy, Thank you so much for the photos!! The Hi-Railers sure have included a lot of items of local and mainstream media of interest to folks old and young! I sure hope I can get there this season. So far, there has been just too much going on!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for the great pictures, Andy. What a fabulous Christmas layout.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

The Mount Rushmore is amazing Andy.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Todd Lopes said:


> The Mount Rushmore is amazing Andy.


Thom found it in a bargain bin at K-mart (I think). It was battery operated and played several patriotic tunes. Thom just gave it a paint job and there you have it. The Santa hat is off of a small stuffed toy. You never know where you will find something that can be incorporated into a scene on a layout. 

Andy


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Last night was crazy! Over 11,000 people came through the front gates, so the park decided to stay open an extra hour in order to accomodate the crowds. At times, the line to get into the layout was out the door and stretched around the outside of the building!

Due to the crowds, I only manages a few shots right at the beginning of the night:

The Minions on the layout are a big hit with both kids and adults. 
























Andy


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2015)

WOW, over 11,000 folks last night. That is very special. I can readily see why.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great layout Andy. Happy to see you got an unbelievable turnout. Thanks for Posting.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! 

The park let us know this week that the official attendance for last weekend was over 30,000 people! The park was hoping to get 50k for the whole season and are now well past that number!

Here are the pix from last Sunday (12/13) and last night (12/19):

I'll bet he's not too happy about this.








A police officer has joined the fight against the zombies. He was added because more than a few people did not look at the scene closely enough to tell that the man in the truck was shooting at *zombies*. With the police officer present, people look a little more closely and there is no more confusion.  Also, a sasquatch family has come out of their home to see what the commotion is all about. 








A mountain man and his trusty mule working their way through the valley.








Some people miss the sea creature on top of the theater.








Two heads are better than one...








Eagle-eyed viewers might spot a bald eagle in its nest.








































MTH Kennywood cars running at Kennywood!
















































Some shots in the Yard:








































































Just three more nights to go for this season. It is going by too fast!

Andy


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

Andy, I bet you are going to miss this when you close later this week. Your group sure did out hobby proud.

Thanks for all of the photos you have posted since you started to work on this project. It sure put is into the Christmas spirit.

Elizabeth and I look forward to saying a personal thank you and shake your hand at the upcoming York Meet. You are one of the good guys in our hobby.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Some great photos, and a job well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Andy,
Thank you for the great photos! I noticed the Marburger milk truck. That's who brought our milk when I was a kid growing up near Mars. I also like the Sasquatch hunting season sign and Sasquatches. Only 3 more days, wow it is going fast! And I haven't made it there. I hope I can fit it in, but before Christmas there is so much to do and it a bit of a drive. If not, at least I have your wonderful photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Man I wish we had clubs and train shows like that. California sucks for this hobby


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great photos Andy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for posting all the fabulous pictures, Andy. I almost feel like I was there.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Andy, I bet you are going to miss this when you close later this week.


Yes, we are going to miss this event when it is done. It is so much fun! We only have two more nights to go (December 26 & 27). Train shows are fun, but they are populated by train people (preaching to the choir so to speak). This event lets us share the hobby with thousands of people who wouldn't normally go to train shows. 

Sunday night was busier than we thought it would be. Only managed a few photos right before the park opened:

I see creatures... 








The diner district:








Looking down the lane:








Merry Christmas everyone!








Andy


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Outstanding Andy. Thanks for sharing the journey with us. Really appreciate it. I have great memories of Kennywood park when I was kid.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2015)

Double heading 1225 Berkshires to pull the PE, what a treat Andy. Glad you picked this photo to post.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Andy, it looks like it gets better every year!!! Congrats to you all and the guys!!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Where did you get the ECTO-1?


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

If I still lived in eastern Ohio I would find a way to see this exhibit.
I think I said something like this before but I sometimes forget what 
I said and I don't care if I repeat myself.
I see a fantastic and fun layout that anyone should like. BRAVO!!!


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Fabforrest said:


> Where did you get the ECTO-1?


From Diecast Direct. It is a Hot Wheels Elite 1:43 model (so is the A-Team van). Hot Wheels did versions from both Ghostbusters films.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2015)

Andy, thanks so much for making this thread part of the MTF's celebration of Christmas. I am sure that all of the Forum members enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Would really like to go see this display but 8 hour round trip is a bit much. Really excellent display. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Here are the last batch for this season. We'd like to thank everyone for looking and for all the kind words. 

























The kids really went crazy when they'd spot any of the various Minions around the layout. 
































































Here are a couple of shots from the park:

The iconic Noah's Ark was covered in lights this year! 








I wonder if anyone else noticed what is wrong with this scene? 








At the end of the line, we began to take down the layout. 








Soon, it will be 2016, and the countdown will begin towards Kennywood Holiday Lights 2016! Happy New Year everyone! :smilie_daumenpos:

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great shots Andy, you guys really put on a nice show! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2015)

I bet you have mixed emotions with this Andy. It is a lot of work to put on this event, but I bet you all get a lot of pleasure from all of the happy folks who get to visit with you. It will be interesting to learn the total number who visited this year.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your pictures, Andy. I bet you are tired and glad to have a rest yet looking forward to doing it again next year.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Terrific thread, Andy--thanks for all the wonderful photos!!!


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

AndyH said:


> Here are the last batch for this season. We'd like to thank everyone for looking and for all the kind words.
> 
> I wonder if anyone else noticed what is wrong with this scene?
> View attachment 125554
> ...



The ground is wet, and there's no snow?


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

WOW! they still have the Noah's Ark, I went on that when I was a kid about 55-60 years ago.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

thedoc said:


> The ground is wet, and there's no snow?


While snow was lacking this year, I was thinking more along the lines of the candles... 

At this event, snow can be a double-edged sword. On the one hand, it makes the park even more beautiful, but on the other, if it falls at the wrong time, or at a pace the park can't keep up with (to keep the lots and walkways clear and safe), it can lead to a closure.

Andy


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

thedoc said:


> WOW! they still have the Noah's Ark, I went on that when I was a kid about 55-60 years ago.


Yes it is still there, although it has gone through many changes over the years (not all for the better). This year, they are rennovating it to bring it back closer to what it was like when you were a kid.

Andy


----------

